# Indian lake bass fishing help



## BigJerm (Aug 4, 2018)

Thinking about trying out a little bass fishing at Indian lake this weekend. I'm not familiar with the lake. Can anyone help me get started? Baits that work well? Areas of the lake to try out? I'm also not a huge bass fisherman. Usually fish for crappie and saugeye in the spring. I just purchased a boat this year so I have the itch to fish a little more than usual. So anything will help. Thanks!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BigJerm said:


> Thinking about trying out a little bass fishing at Indian lake this weekend. I'm not familiar with the lake. Can anyone help me get started? Baits that work well? Areas of the lake to try out? I'm also not a huge bass fisherman. Usually fish for crappie and saugeye in the spring. I just purchased a boat this year so I have the itch to fish a little more than usual. So anything will help. Thanks!


If there anything like buckeye bass there probobly keying in on the small shad right now. Super early morning spinnerbaits an trap baits on the rocks might be the ticket... 
Might get the bonus saugeye doing this as well....


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Go to the swampy parts of the lake north part is calmer and less pressured try bouncing jigs off bottom or if it’s super early and if your in lilly pad area try frogs. Once it lightens up try crank bait and rattle traps. Indian Lake isn’t by no means a easy lake for Bass let alone any of good size. Good luck


----------

